
Dash Crypto Currency - remx
https://www.dash.org/
======
qeternity
I'm very familiar with Bitcoin and Ethereum, but can someone explain what
Dash's value proposition is?

~~~
MarkEthan
The fact that their website fails to clearly explain anything that I would say
is particularly new to the world of cryptocurrencies I'd guess the value
proposition is the marketing strategy...

Or even just a better pump & dump strategy - take a look at the historical
price chart here:
[http://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/dash/](http://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/dash/)

